# Scripture reading in different languages during Corporate Worship



## travis (Nov 1, 2007)

There is a church. They have about 7 different people going up to read the passages during the service, each in their native language. The OOW has the scripture printed in English so that folks can follow along.

What say ye?


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 1, 2007)

How many languages does the pastor preach in after?


----------



## travis (Nov 1, 2007)

Just the one language that they all share, English


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 1, 2007)

I think it is awesome. It reminds us of our worldwide unity in Christ. 

Although perhaps only 1 or 2 is sufficient...and short passages at that. This could get old real quick if a large portion was read in 7 languages every Sunday morning.


----------



## travis (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like there will be four short passages, a song, then 3 more short passages. Only one or two verses per person. All from the book of Psalms. Here is what it is going to look like... I am hiding the names of the people just because...

1Oh sing to the Lord a new song; sing to the Lord, all
the earth! 2Sing to the Lord, bless his name; tell of his
salvation from day to day.
English

3Declare his glory among the nations, his marvelous
works among all the peoples! 4For great is the Lord,
and greatly to be praised; he is to be feared above all
gods.
Dutch

5For all the gods of the peoples are worthless idols, but
the Lord made the heavens. 6Splendor and majesty are
before him; strength and beauty are in his sanctuary.
Latvian

7Ascribe to the Lord, O families of the peoples, ascribe
to the Lord glory and strength! 8Ascribe to the Lord the
glory due his name; bring an offering, and come into
his courts!
9Worship the Lord in the splendor of holiness; tremble
before him, all the earth!
French

Hymn No. 358 “For All the Saints” SINE NOMINE
(Stanzas 5-6)

Scripture Reading Psalm 96:10-13
10Say among the nations, “The Lord reigns! Yes, the
world is established; it shall never be moved; he will
judge the peoples with equity.”
Arabic

11Let the heavens be glad, and let the earth rejoice; let
the sea roar, and all that fills it; 12 let the field exult,
and everything in it!
Russian

Then shall all the trees of the forest sing for joy
13before the Lord, for he comes, for he comes to judge
the earth. He will judge the world in righteousness,
and the peoples in his faithfulness.
Spanish


----------



## elnwood (Nov 1, 2007)

At the church I go to now, we do some songs in English, some in Spanish (and occasionally in Swahili), and sometimes alternating in the same song. We split into English and Spanish for the sermons, but everything else in worship is together and translated from one to another, in both directions depending. I think it's wonderful.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 1, 2007)

Are these languages that people sitting in the congregation also speak (a few here and there) or are the ones doing the reading the only ones who speak the language. If the first, I don't have much of a problem with it, but if it's the latter, I don't see what Martin Luther did all his stuff for. Might as well use ancient Latin.


----------



## elnwood (Nov 1, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Are these languages that people sitting in the congregation also speak (a few here and there) or are the ones doing the reading the only ones who speak the language. If the first, I don't have much of a problem with it, but if it's the latter, I don't see what Martin Luther did all his stuff for. Might as well use ancient Latin.



I think the issue in Martin Luther's day was that no one was translating the Latin for them. It's a little bit different if there is a translation available.

I wouldn't be surprised if there were people in the congregation that spoke each of those languages too. Or perhaps the church has missionaries serving in countries that speak that language. I can see how occasionally doing readings in those languages would strengthen the unity of the body of Christ and the gospel, which is to go out in all languages. If no one in the congregation speaks a particular language, maybe someone ought to learn!


----------



## travis (Nov 1, 2007)

It is primarily a white church, but being in Houston, it has several international members where English is not the first language.


----------



## Bygracealone (Nov 29, 2007)

While I can certainly appreciate why some would like this approach to worship (it shows the global fruit of the Gospel in converting people from every tribe, tongue, and nation), I believe the Scriptures speak against the practice as a norm. We are to worship the Lord with understanding and that would suggest that all that we do in worship ought to done in a common language (under normal circumstances) so that all may understand. Here are two passages that speak to this subject:

Psalm 47:7 7 For God is the King of all the earth; Sing praises with understanding. 

1 Corinthians 14:15-20 15 What is the conclusion then? I will pray with the spirit, and I will also pray with the understanding. I will sing with the spirit, and I will also sing with the understanding. 16 Otherwise, if you bless with the spirit, how will he who occupies the place of the uninformed say "Amen" at your giving of thanks, since he does not understand what you say? 17 For you indeed give thanks well, but the other is not edified. 18 I thank my God I speak with tongues more than you all; 19 yet in the church I would rather speak five words with my understanding, that I may teach others also, than ten thousand words in a tongue. 20 Brethren, do not be children in understanding; however, in malice be babes, but in understanding be mature.


----------

